# Huge fix for the country's most popular rifle.....



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/massive-fix-countrys-most-popular-211600967.html

To see if your rifle is subject to recall:
Remington Recall


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Ouch!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have owned a few of them, mostly in varmint calibers. I liked them better than the other brands because I could adjust the triggers. I'm probably lucky I never had an accidental discharge.
Goldwing


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I saw this the other day. Very interesting! I know the've been fighting doing this for several years. Great guns though.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The recall has been going on since spring. It's a trigger recall, the rifle just has to go back with the trigger.


----------

